# Another Attempt to Make it to the Lagoon



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

the fish have been tailing very good on the east side..

exude darts and 5" jerk baits have been the ticket.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

With the holiday weekend its going to be busy out there. Pole shallow and get away from the crowds. Try to give other boats space.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Try to give other boats space.


But...I wanted to run WOT within 25 yards of people poling in 1' of water... 

Haha. I didn't think about the holiday weekend, though. Hopefully it won't be too crazy. You thinking about heading out, Tom?

And skinnywater3...you better be out there in that perdy new Caimen!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

did you make it out?


----------

